# Making and storing flan...



## tmpt (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello.  I made some flan today.  I think it's the Spanish style.  Caramelized sugar in the bottom of the pan...then the custard.  Turned it over after it cooled a couple of hours and it came out very well.  First tho'...there are many air bubbles in the custard.  There weren't any in the batter.  I don't mind so much...but are air bubbles a sign of something I did wrong?  Second...I made this to see if I could.  I've had a slice.  It's good!  Now, I need to keep it for a day or so.  How do I do that?

Thanks - Tim


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Leave in original baking dish and wrap tightly in plastic wrap. Bubbles? when you are pouring into dishes try to pour close to dish as not to cause any splash effects as this will cause bubbles.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Air bubbles are a sign you cooked the flan at too high a heat.

Flan, Creme Caramel, Creme Brulee are all basically the same thing.

The mixture should be smooth and dense with no air bubbles of any kind.

Cooking the mixture at a very low heat in a pan with water covered.

Say 300 degrees for over an hour depending.

As to your other question, flan can be kept in it's original baking container for a few days in the fridge.

When you are ready for it, fill the sink with some hot water and dip the bottom of the baking container in it and hold it there for a moment to melt the caramel a little so that you can unmold the flan. Some of the caramel will adhere to the dish and you can scrape it with a rubber spatula to get most of it.


----------



## tmpt (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow...bubbles from high heat.  The recipe said 350...but if you say 300...that explains the bubbles.  I'll try that next time.  thanks!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Air bubbles could be a sign of cooking at too high a temp, but more likely you left a lot of bubbles in the custard when you poured it in the bowl. Or, what the heck, could be both.

Your _flan_ would cook fine at 300. It will also cook fine at 350 in a bain marie. A bain marie is the first temperature thing I'd try, as it will prevent bubbles from forming (by boiling) at the bottom and sides of the cooking vessel and bubbling up through the mix.

But before baking, try mixing less and at lower speeds, and most _definitely pass the mix through a medium-fine or fine sieve before cooking_. Sieving is one of those things in cooking separating "the pros from the Joes."

BDL


----------



## tmpt (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the inputs.  I will pass the mixture through a sieve next time.  I have to say, that if there were air bubbles in the custard mix, they had to be tiny.  I was looking for bubbles but didn't see any.  I used a wisk to mix the custard.  Nothing electric.  Anyway, I have some good inputs for the next batch.  Thanks again for your comments.


----------

